# Camranger anyone?



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

A great, but also pricey device that allows you to focus a picture on your iPad instead of using the camera LCD screen.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Why?


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a larger screen to use for focusing and fine-tuning all of your camera settings. The iPad is tethered wirelessly to your camera.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Makes no sense. First if you are using a DLSR and taking your picture and focusing using the LCD you shouldn't be using a DSLR. IMHO. So then if you are using a Point and Shoot and you use it for its light weight then you are going to weigh it down by connecting it to a iPad for focusing? Makes no sense.

Just look through the bloody lens


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

You know, not everybody has great vision. Using a large screen for focusing is a also visual aid. Anyway, my purpose in posting the question is to find out if anyone is using this device, not to necessarily defend its use. I first found out about it when attending a photography seminar given by Mike Grandmaison. 
The Camranger does not seem to be a popular or well know item here.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

sashmo said:


> You know, not everybody has great vision. Using a large screen for focusing is a also visual aid. Anyway, my purpose in posting the question is to find out if anyone is using this device, not to necessarily defend its use. I first found out about it when attending a photography seminar given by Mike Grandmaison.
> The Camranger does not seem to be a popular or well know item here.


It wouldn't be used for focusing but to see on a larger screen the shot you are going to take or show others the shot you are taking.

I think the top end Nikon's and Canons already do this and I am sure it will filter down at some point to the lower cost models.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sashmo said:


> You have a larger screen to use for focusing and fine-tuning all of your camera settings. The iPad is tethered wirelessly to your camera.


Having gone to the site to read about it I can see the purpose for "remote" photography where you don't want to be behind the camera, but it really has very little to do with focusing the camera as that is done via autofocus anyway.

It is really about being able to control the camera i.e., changing the ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc., without being behind the camera or having it in your hands.

I can see that in rare situations that it could be useful, but you would really have to "need" it to fork over $300.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

sashmo said:


> You have a larger screen to use for focusing and fine-tuning all of your camera settings. The iPad is tethered wirelessly to your camera.


While it probably helps seeing things better on the larger iPad screen, the first question that comes to my mind is that don't you need to set the camera on a tripod in order to use the iPad wireless focusing method?

If I go to a park for a walk and want to take pictures there, I would be dragging more gear along ... a tripod and an iPad. No thanks.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

yeeeha said:


> While it probably helps seeing things better on the larger iPad screen, the first question that comes to my mind is that don't you need to set the camera on a tripod in order to use the iPad wireless focusing method?
> 
> If I go to a park for a walk and want to take pictures there, I would be dragging more gear along ... a tripod and an iPad. No thanks.


I haven't been to their site or seen how they suggest you use this but it seems to me this is for studio work with the camera on a tripod. The photographer can help is setting up the shot in a very hands on manner rather than with just voice directions. With the camera in a manual mode you might also be able to zoom in on the view and set the focus on a very exact spot creating the sharpest and most focused image possible.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macified said:


> I haven't been to their site or seen how they suggest you use this* but it seems to me this is for studio work with the camera on a tripod.* The photographer can help is setting up the shot in a very hands on manner rather than with just voice directions. With the camera in a manual mode you might also be able to zoom in on the view and set the focus on a very exact spot creating the sharpest and most focused image possible.


Mostly for studio work, but definitely with the camera on a tripod.

I can see where it could be useful in non-studio applications but they would be few and far in between... like I said before you would really have to "need" it to fork over the $300 IMO.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I'd use this for macro photography when the camera is set low to the ground on a tripod and my old body doesn't want go that low. I think that it would be very handy for focus stacking and pinpointing exactly where the next focus point would be on the object.


----------

